# [UPDATED] Android 4.2 GAPPS Launcher + Wallpapers + Sounds Mega Thread



## SkankyGarner

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1965895

This thread is now an open thread pm me with any contributions or suggestions







​​​
THIS THREAD IS THE ORIGINAL THREAD FROM XDA IM FETCHING IT TO THE BRILLIANT ANDROID AUDIENCE
OF ROOTZWIKI AS I FEEL IT WILL BE APPRECIATED HERE ASWELL









*Android 4.2 Launcher*
I have not tried this yet please report 
Any findings 
http://d-h.st/OZ0
Backup your launcher then install
This as a system app

UPDATED ANDROID 4.2 GAPPS LATEST KEYBOARD AND GMAIL

*ANDROID 4.2 GAPPS*

http://d-h.st/K47

Added new link dropbox is dead im wondering is its anything
to do with google?

Thanks to modgadgets









Added: *Android 4.2 Emoji Keyboard*

http://d-h.st/dHv

Thanks to klobkelosh

*Android 4.2 Camera:*
Here is my latest flashable zip.
It contains all the files provided by dmmarck.
GalleryGoogle.apk [The actual Camera and Gallery]
GmsCore.apk [Sphereview]
libjni_filtershow_filters.so [PhotoEditing in Gallery]
libjni_mosaic.so [Panorama Photo]
linlightcycle.so [Photosphere]
The GalleryGoogle.apk is the modded one from androidpolice. 

That make the working/not working list look like this:
1. Panorama.
2. Photosphere. (requires gyroscope?)
3. Photo editing.
4. Sphereview. 
5. All ordinary camera/video functions.
6. Should work on ALL phones.

For gallery to not FC when rendering Sphere shots, change your system language to English (United States).
This will also make Sphereview work!

http://d-h.st/aIy

*Android 4.2 Keyboard*:
Here is the flashable zip for the 4.2 keyboard as well.
This contains the following files:
LatinImeGoogle.apk [The actual keyboard app]
libjni_latinimegoogle.so [I'm not sure what this does ]
Flash this zip in CWM and it should work.
To uninstall this you'll have to manually delete the files mentioned above.

http://d-h.st/yJj

*Android 4.2 Camera&Keyboard:*
This is just the two zips above combined into one.

http://d-h.st/v3U

*Gmail 4.2-600*
Gmail 4.2 flashable zip
New pinch to zoom feature
http://www.mediafire.com/?x46t0s26b1tq22a

*GooglePlayMusic*
music2.apk: http://www.mediafire.com/?sfsspf1xj74x4t5
Simply apply in system and set permissions

*GoogleDeskClock:*
GoogleDeskClock.apk
get it here http://d-h.st/agl And flash in recovery
If the New clock FCs, check /system/app, if there are two clocks.
DeskClock
DeskClockGoogle
Then delete the "DeskClock" and it should work.
Thanks to GNUFABIO

*Android 4.2 Play Store:*
Phonesky.apk
Updated to 3.9.17

Get it here http://www.mediafire.com/?h5610yb0f664lqg

*Nexus 4 Deodexed system APKs*
The full list of deodexed system apps is now available for download thanks to randomblame.
Not all apps have been tested but should work no problem just move them to system/app and set permissions then reboot

Find link below:
[Originally Posted by randomblame View Post
Well here is the APPS folder deodexed http://www.mediafire.com/?3xyk75q3p8d365v have fun]

*Nexus 4 Wallpapers*
here i bring you the complete collection of the nexus 4 wallpapers in one single zip
download extract and enjoy

http://www.mediafire.com/?mv8d2imrxxddxsg

*Nexus 4 System Sounds*

http://www.mediafire.com/?twq50chxvitz2f8

Please do not mirror unless it's absolutely necessary as I wish to keep track on how many downloads I get on these files.

Dont forget a massive thanks to MariusOX and *sharingan92*​


----------



## rachanta

I am running jb milestone 1 on my S2 i9100, and have tried out everything other than gapps, and everything works. I am not so sure what the change in the Keyboard is as I never looked for emojis earlier. But anyway, I can insert some smileys and many emojis from menu in keyboard.
Keep going! I will have something to keep trying while I wait for AOKP to come up with 4.2.


----------



## kingdroid

rachanta said:


> I am running jb milestone 1 on my S2 i9100, and have tried out everything other than gapps, and everything works. I am not so sure what the change in the Keyboard is as I never looked for emojis earlier. But anyway, I can insert some smileys and many emojis from menu in keyboard.
> Keep going! I will have something to keep trying while I wait for AOKP to come up with 4.2.


how did u get the keyboard to Wrk??... I tried flashing on Phantom aokp build and kept getting installation aborted... Wouldn't flash for me..

Edit :idk what I did but it worked finally.. Glad I have this stuff finally lol
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

